# Аккордеон аккорд орион2



## лежич (29 Сен 2010)

здравствуйте все.15 лет назад закончил муз.школу по классу аккордеона.Больше в руках даже не держал.Недавно товарищ подарил орион2.Хочется вспомнить молодость,поиграть.Совсем этот инструмент плохой?
И еще вопрос:как сделать элетроаккордеон-что-то нигде никакой информации не нашел.Спасибо


----------



## MAN (29 Сен 2010)

Если товарищ уже подарил Вам аккордеон, так Вы в руки-то инструмент возьмите, наконец, - сами мнение о нём себе и составите. А по второму вопросу: наверное нужно midi-систему в него вмонтировать.


----------



## лежич (29 Сен 2010)

MAN писал:


> А по второму вопросу: наверное нужно midi-систему в него вмонтировать.


а можно немного поподробнее?


----------



## Новиков Игорь (29 Сен 2010)

Эти инструменты и новыми то никогда не играли.


----------



## grigoriys (29 Сен 2010)

MAN писал:


> А по второму вопросу: наверное нужно midi-систему в него вмонтировать.


вы наверное шутите. "орион 2" - это не тот случай, не стоит овчинка такой кровавой выделки. ИМХО дешевле "Роланд" начального уровня взять


----------



## diorel (30 Сен 2010)

Я считаю,что Аккорд идеален для обучения,потому что он не прощает ошибок.На Вельте ошибку можно "сгладить".Если сравнить с автомобилем,то Аккорд-это Жигули,а Вельтмейстер-мерседес,но учиться лучше на Жигулях причём с ручной коробкой.


----------



## MAN (30 Сен 2010)

grigoriys писал:


> вы наверное шутите. "орион 2" - это не тот случай, не стоит овчинка такой кровавой выделки. ИМХО дешевле "Роланд" начального уровня взять


Я, во-первых, не имею никакого представления о данном инструменте (его уровне), а, во-вторых, неизвестно что конкретно хочет автор. Ведь можно купить простейшую midi-систему в виде набора "сделай сам" (есть такие) и самостоятельно встроить её в инструмент. Это получится совсем не дорого, хотя и конечный результат будет соответственный.


----------



## Евгений51 (30 Сен 2010)

Ребята, о чём разговор? Человек после школы 15 лет не держал инструмент. Он неверное хочет сыграть, как большие дядьки по телевизору на подаренном инструменте. Смешно.


----------



## MAN (1 Окт 2010)

Евгений51 писал:


> Ребята, о чём разговор? Человек после школы 15 лет не держал инструмент. Он неверное хочет сыграть, как большие дядьки по телевизору на подаренном инструменте. Смешно.


Почему смешно? Впрочем, Вам виднее. Посмейтесь тогда ещё и надо мной, ибо моя история ещё смешнее. Я музыке вообще не учился (в детстве на отцовском баяне немножко пиликал по самоучителю, да на гармонике-хромке по слуху). Деревенский я. Лет с 14-ти практически утратил интерес к этим инструментам, увлёкшись гитарой (опять-таки самоучка и "слухач"). Года три назад (а сейчас мне уже 43 года) "пробило" вдруг на баян и гармонь. Как "большие дядьки" играть, понятное дело, уже не сумею, но в свободное время от занятий на этих инструментах получаю огромное удовольствие. С нотной и учебной литературой особых трудностей теперь нет - спасибо интернету и, в немалой степени, конкретно этому сайту! Спасибо за внимание. Рад, что повеселил почтеннейшую публику.


----------



## ze_go (1 Окт 2010)

Евгений51 писал:


> Он неверное хочет сыграть, как большие дядьки по телевизору на подаренном инструменте. Смешно.



и что ж тут, простите, смешного? 

MAN писал:


> ...но в свободное время от занятий на этих инструментах получаю огромное удовольствие.



и это, я думаю, самое главное!
у меня есть масса знакомых (врачей, инженеров, милиционеров и т.д.), которые испытывают ни с чем не сравнимую радость от того, что и сами немного владеют этими инструментами.


----------

